# How do I help my daughter understand these games?



## Robert_1985 (7 mo ago)

I have been trying to teach my daughter how to play tic-tac-toe, connect four, and uno for quite some time.

for some reason she just can’t quite grasp how to play, we keep trying and she always ends up losing. These kitty games are already incredibly simple, so I’m not sure what she’s not understanding. She’s a pretty bright kid for her age but she’s just struggling playing these games with me

do y’all have any ideas on how to simplify ticTacToe/Connect four/uno even more then they already are and bring it down to her level?


----------



## m.t.t (Oct 5, 2016)

.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Try different games. These may not be the types of games her brain processes easily.

what is the child’s age?


----------



## Robert_1985 (7 mo ago)

Beach123 said:


> Try different games. These may not be the types of games her brain processes easily.
> 
> what is the child’s age?


She is 4 years old. She’s pretty smart for a preschooler. She’s really good at she is really good at Jenga and other matching games, but why is she struggling at TicTacToe/Connect four/uno?

I feel like these are very basic kitty games, why is she struggling so much?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Because her brain isn't eady for it yet. Let it go, geez.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

ILOVEmyFAM said:


> She is 4 years old. She’s pretty smart for a preschooler. She’s really good at she is really good at Jenga and other matching games, but why is she struggling at TicTacToe/Connect four/uno?
> 
> I feel like these are very basic kitty games, why is she struggling so much?


These games do not require the same reasoning skills. Your child may not have reached the development level for tic tac toe. It requires more skills than you might think. Are you trying to play it on paper? If so, I think that's much too difficult for a four year old. Try playing it either on a board with tokens or in a box or tray that is laid out with actual boxes that you can put balls or tokens into the box. The balls or tokens should be sized so they are above the top of the container, otherwise it's too difficult for a child to visualize what's happening. 

Whatever you decide to do, don't 
pressure her. That makes learning difficult. Keep it fun. Young children learn best by playing with zero pressure. 


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert_1985 (7 mo ago)

Cynthia said:


> These games do not require the same reasoning skills. Your child may not have reached the development level for tic tac toe. It requires more skills than you might think. Are you trying to play it on paper? If so, I think that's much too difficult for a four year old. Try playing it either on a board with tokens or in a box or tray that is laid out with actual boxes that you can put balls or tokens into the box. The balls or tokens should be sized so they are above the top of the container, otherwise it's too difficult for a child to visualize what's happening.
> 
> Whatever you decide to do, don't
> pressure her. That makes learning difficult. Keep it fun. Young children learn best by playing with zero pressure.
> ...


Isn’t that the same as connect four? There are tokens laid out and Connect four isn’t on paper.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

ILOVEmyFAM said:


> She is 4 years old. She’s pretty smart for a preschooler. She’s really good at she is really good at Jenga and other matching games, but why is she struggling at TicTacToe/Connect four/uno?
> 
> I feel like these are very basic kitty games, why is she struggling so much?


She's too young. 

Connect 4 says ages 6 and up. Uno says ages 7 and up. Don't parents read the boxes before buying games for their own children?

Stick to games like candy land for a while. Your daughter is not ready for Algebra 1 yet!!

Holy cow!!!!


----------



## workfromhomedad (5 mo ago)

Patience  Every child is different.


----------



## workfromhomedad (5 mo ago)

MIne love board games and they are each at different stages.
Try not to compare children


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Gonna give the child a complex.
There are different areas of intelligence. Don’t force someone.
My oldest son picked up chess around 5-6. Older one, 2 years older, didn’t click well but was better at other type games and I only taught them cause they asked to learn. First few games were just instructional games with my son until he had moves down. It was all for fun no pressure


----------



## sandebenedditt (4 mo ago)

Maybe she doesn’t like those games, and maybe she just needs some time to practice. There are different people and children with different needs and paces of development. 
I would suggest you just give it some time and see how she develops. I think she will be better at these games by the time she’s 6 or 7. Most kids have issues with those simple logic games. And most 4-year-old children probably don’t know how to play Uno because they don’t know the numbers. 
Patience, and in a blink of an eye, she will become a rebellious teenager that doesn’t play Uno but prefers CS: GO and other shooters. If she’s smart, she’ll probably see her skins through skincashier.com to make some real money online.


----------



## Gregory Chaucery (12 mo ago)

With kids, you have to enjoy the process of the game more than you enjoy having somebody win the game, until their understanding of the game develops.


----------

